# snagger



## fish101

went to the river tuesday myfriend brought a new guy that said he had been fishing there for a few years now. well we got into some fish and he had 2 that were both snagged well he put them on the stringer, really pissed me off so i said something and he told me he does it all the time. so i told him i was going tocall me girlfriend, little did he know that i was calling 1 800 poacher, they came down there and caught the bastard wrote him up, thats the last time i fish with that guy.


----------



## flytyer

Way to go Fish 101! We need a few more like you out there. I hope the jerk got a good fine out of it.


----------



## KaGee

+1! If only a few more had your determination.


----------



## fowltalk

BWAAAHAA....u got some brass to do something like that. did the guy eventually know u called the CO?
I was there tues also...and was talking to a guy next to me that started telling me he keeps the snagged eyes...all of them. could not believe a stranger would comment on a subject like that.
he didn't snag anything while we were there.

some real pirates out there....argggg.


----------



## fish101

I dont think that he knew it was me that did it, but i really dont care if he wants to comfront me than i will show him whats up.


----------



## tcfootball61

I agree, that is really good for you. I wacthed a father and son team snag 4 females about a week ago and went into the woods to call the wardens about them and when I came back they were gone. My buddy I was with said they took off as soon as they saw me get my phone out. Some people really have a nerve. I wish more people would step up and take action agianst these people who are going to ruin our fishing. Sorry for my little rant. But way to go and thanks


----------



## KWILSON512

Maybe its just me but whats so glorious about keeping a snagged fish? I used to to it when I was 7-8 in the metroparks with carp but at a certain point I accepted the fact that fishing was about the challenge of getting a fish to bite. These people make me sick...if they're not into actually catching the fish
than why spend the time in the river....go to Giant Eagel buy some walleye save us the fish and save yourself some money because your gonna get caught some time.


----------



## ostbucks98

I dont buy this story unless your leaving something out.You said he doesnt know you reported but he would have known cause you would have to give a report to the officer.Otherwise without your testimony he has no proof.


----------



## fish101

i went up there and talked 2 the dnr and explained it because u dont have to be there with the guy that your telling on.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Snaggers beware!! A lot of us legal eyes only guys are packin.  PHONES


----------



## the weav

Fish 101 good for you ! I/we got your back!


----------



## JimmyZ

So are these guys your calling on just putting clear as day snagged fish on their stringers? Or do they try and hide it. The DNR are good, I just can't see all these guys putting snagged fish on their stringers and getting away with it.


----------



## peple of the perch

nice job. im surprised they came. lol how long did u wait for them to come? people sag for food not fun.


----------



## riverKing

i was just thinking, the dnr might not be able to stop snagging, but with as many people against it on the site, maybe we can get people to think twice when they see fisherman calling the dnr everywhere
snaggers bewear, the ogf'rs are coming


----------



## Pigsticker

With the thousands of members here if everyone would call the game warden if they witnessed some poaching, snagging then maybe we could teach these brats a lesson. Whats the number? I'm going to program it into my phone.


----------



## swantucky

The # is 1-800-poacher. This # is staffed durning business hours and they radio the tips to the wardens working the river.

Just clear something up, the warden needs to see the violation, they cannot cite someone on your word. Do not wait until a guy puts 3 illegal fish on his stringer to call. They need time to move in and watch them do it. I called late yesterday and they could not get there in time to see the violation. The warden did give the guys the eagle eye as they were leaving the river, the violaters were crapping down their leg!!!

They did manage to get a kid that respooled his reel and left the line in a pile on the ground. He was a minor so they were going to call his parents.


----------



## peple of the perch

Ya. but can't they study the fish and if there r no peircings in the mouth can they give a ticket 4 that?


----------



## swantucky

peple of the perch said:


> Ya. but can't they study the fish and if there r no peircings in the mouth can they give a ticket 4 that?


Every DNR guy I have talked to has said they need to observe the violation. It would be tough to write a guy up just because a fish has snag marks, I caught a legal walleye 3 years ago that had 3 broken off jigs hanging off of it, towards the end of the run you see alot of fish with old snag marks on them.

Believe me if you get the information to these guys they will set up on them and get all the evidence they need to write them up. I don't want to post it without permisson but you can also ask a ranger for their cell #, they will also follow up. The rangers have 2 "floater" phones they assign to the guys working the river.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

I agree with Swanny on this one because I also have caught a lot of legal eyes that have run the river gauntlet and have been snagged a few times.It is easy to tell a an new hook beside a an old snag.If I catch one of these fish legally I don't think twice about this fish going home with me.


----------



## mkatona

fish101 said:


> i went up there and talked 2 the dnr and explained it because u dont have to be there with the guy that your telling on.


I don't buy this either. If this is true, then anyone can call on anyone and have them written up. ODNR is legally bound to PROVE in a court of law (as with ALL OFFICERS OF THE STATE) and cannot simply issue a citation based on a civilian's comments. Either the suspect admitted he snagged them OR he was issued a summons which he will be able to dispute based on witness claims. 

If it happened like you said, then I could call the local police, tell them you are selling drugs and they would write you a ticket for trafficking. 

Just think of the potential problems if this WAS true.. 

Don't like the cigar smoker? Then call ODNR and lie to them. 

Don't like that guy who is legally setting his hook? Call the ODNR and lie to them.

Don't like the white trash looking fellows ten feet down from you, Call the ODNR on them.

Too many people in hole you fish each and everyday? Call the ODNR on them....


----------



## timmyv

The thing that upsets me the most is not the fact that a fish is being snagged and kept but when someone snags a fish and keeps it knowing that it is illegal by hidding it or when you let them know it is illegal they still put the fish on a stringer and get out of dodge in a hurry.


----------



## rick karosa

why cant pepole just mind thier own and let the odnr do the job they do why tell on someone must make some guys real heros wow


----------



## liquidsoap

rick karosa said:


> why cant pepole just mind thier own and let the odnr do the job they do why tell on someone must make some guys real heros wow


Someone who fishes the river as much as you do should know!
If you really cared about your fishery and wanted to see it grow, you would do the same.


----------



## NUM1FIRE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(why cant pepole just mind thier own and let the odnr do the job they do why tell on someone must make some guys real heros wow)



odnr cant do their job if they dont know whats going on and 2 by that comment almost sounds like someone likes to break the law just my opinion


----------



## saugeyesam

why is it that every year during the river runs, we have the same tired old post about snaggers. we all know its going on, we all know we cant stop every tom, dick and harry who does it, so why spend precious fishing time on here bellyaching about it? i say go fish, report any violations your sure you see, and enjoy one of the country's best fisheries. this bickering is senseless.
i dont care for the snagging anymore than the next guy, but i cant see getting into a heated argument about it. just my $.02


----------



## Shortdrift

Well said!


----------



## NUM1FIRE

i agree with shortdrift well said


----------



## ERIE REBEL

I have to agree with soap on this one.If you are packing a phone how many casts will you lose?? I am guessing that maybe ten tops.Last week I talked to Dave at the Hooker and he asked where I have been.When I told him that I have been fishing the river he says[oh down there snaggin some fish huh] I told him that I don't have to keep the snagged ones because I know how to catch them legal.Just kind of shows what some people think of us guys that do fish the river run.My .04cents worth.


----------



## jfan

I know a guy that had a snagged fish mounted. He sure was proud of that 9 pounder he hooked in the eye.


----------



## rick karosa

all the walleye i get are legal im just saying im not going to turn some one in i mind my own ....thier are enough pepole on that river to turn outhers in any one can catch a walleye on the river it dont matter if youre a good fisherman or not im not thier to babysit you know the rules just follow them some pepole break them its a fish in my book you will never catch them all some pepole worry about every thing i go and have a good time if guys get busted hey thats thier own fault if you want to call and tell on another guy fishing so be it


----------



## rick karosa

hey if odnr dont know they aint doing the job so give someone a job even part time lol


----------



## rick karosa

you guys mad at me yet lol
well i have my own thoughts on things i keep my life simple lol


----------



## peple of the perch

I think people call because of a couple reasons. 
1) its illeagle
2) because people dont like to see the fishery go down the hole. If the ODNR did nothing then everyone would do it. it would be like throwing a ciggrette butt on the ground in a no littering place.


----------



## leaky tiki

rick:

you snaggin??  

it's kinda like callin' the staties when you see someone swearvin all over the road...you are making the call for the betterment of all on the road/river...

if it's illegal...it's illegal...


----------



## NUM1FIRE

i am glad there are people in this world that dont want to report anyone for doing illegal stuff that way it ruins things for the good people in this world just my opinion sry i couldnt just leave it alone


----------



## rick karosa

are blowing this way out of proportion man i would give my life if i seen a crime being done thet is harming some one or driveing all over the road or someones life in danger ...........yes i would turn them in but god gave us all the game animals to eat we should not havet to pay for it i look at it like this .............im fishing for or im hunting for it any way i can get it if it hits my hook its my fish lol if its snagged o well ill put it back or who knows i might keep it ....... thats my decision and my problem if i was bowhunting a deer and i hit that deer in the hind leg its not mine hey im going after that deer till its dead laws pepole make dont make any scense to me call me want you will i dont care what about all the commercial fisher man they are stealing thats not fair to any one of us .......is it ?


----------



## phisherman

Newsflash... the days of hunting and gathering are over! You can buy walleye in the stores for less than is cost you to catch them on the river. Hell, with all the tackle and time loss, some of you should really go Krogering, Oh yeah... hooked on phonics... it worked for me, and it can work for you.


----------



## rick karosa

lmao good one


----------



## leaky tiki

phish....that is hilarious


----------



## zspook

I just got back from Krogers. I bought three walleyes, but had to pay a fine for putting them in my cart the wrong way!
zspook


----------



## ohiogsp

This country has really changed and it is not for the good. It seems everyone is a cry baby and wants to go tell if they see something wrong. Everyone should mind their own business. Do you think this would have happened 50 years ago?? Then again we didn't sue people for looking at us wrong then either. Glad I won't be around in 50 more to see how it is then. I don't even goto the run anymore "to many idiots" last time I went I got hooked in the leg.


----------



## zspook

ohiogsp,
I agree that things in this country have changed greatly over the years, but maybe for a different reason. We do seem to have so many restrictions and regulations now. The reason for this is that for too long, too many people have failed to exercise good judgement, self-discipline, and respect for the blessings that God has entrusted to us. And I would add that the wildlife is here for us to use and not abuse. And those who do violate our laws are more brazen than ever before, because they know that they can get away with it! ("The only thing necessary for evil to succeed is for good people to do nothing!") 
It is increasingly frustrating to "play by the rules" while seeing others get away with a blatant disregard for our laws. 
I for one believe that those who step outside the law do have an impact on all of us, directly or indirectly. For those who do believe in blowing the whistle on law breakers, I understand why they would do that, and I would support their right as Americans to do that. (Until someone passes legislation making that illegal!)
zspook


----------



## creekcrawler

Jus' so's long as you don't call the man onme 'cause my cigarrete smells:S


----------



## shroomhunter

If noone is there to see you snag the fish....do you keep it? $10K tournament no one else anywhere around???

The world would be a much better place if everyone minded their own business and focused on being the best person THEY could be.

Karma, what goes around comes around, if you're turning others in for things they do, you better be johnny clean yourself at all times!

Pick up your trash and take it with you.

Do I intentionally ever snag fish?NO
Have I ever kept a snagged fish? You weren't there so I don't remember!

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you!


----------



## martino9

ohiogsp said:


> This country has really changed and it is not for the good. It seems everyone is a cry baby and wants to go tell if they see something wrong. Everyone should mind their own business. Do you think this would have happened 50 years ago?? Then again we didn't sue people for looking at us wrong then either. Glad I won't be around in 50 more to see how it is then. I don't even goto the run anymore "to many idiots" last time I went I got hooked in the leg.



This country has changed and not for the good huh? Well if changing is willing to report people who are clearly breaking the law so they have some extra fish in the freezer I say it has changed for the better. Everyone gets their nose dirty now and again but most of the time it is innocent and unintentional, unlike these guys. GSP I think you need to pull your head out of the sand, 50 years ago there were far worse things going on in this country than someone calling to report someone snaggin fish.


----------



## timmyv

I've noticed this week that there have been at least two very long extensive posts started on snagging. I just kind of think the topic is worn out. We all have our views and it appears many are different....I'm kind of thinking that we will never agree on this subject so why don't we just move on and talk about something else. Just my thoughts


----------



## rick karosa

its so easy to get a limit on the river anyone can do it im tired of all the pro walleye guys  i love getting my limit and walk out knowing i got them all leagal then all those guys wath me go home hey they seen me get the walleye its in the mouth ive got wittness lol elbow to elbow guys on that river how dare you keep a snaged fish lol
its funny to see the faces look when me and all my freind walk out in 20 minns of fishing and we all 5 have a limit  and every one knows it i lmao at them because they are to busy being a rubber neck to get any fish now are you madd at me


----------



## fishcoffin

martino9 said:


> This country has changed and not for the good huh? Well if changing is willing to report people who are clearly breaking the law so they have some extra fish in the freezer I say it has changed for the better. Everyone gets their nose dirty now and again but most of the time it is innocent and unintentional, unlike these guys. GSP I think you need to pull your head out of the sand, 50 years ago there were far worse things going on in this country than someone calling to report someone snaggin fish.


I agree with gsp for the simple reason. i live in fremont and no for a fact if those wardens turn the back to the river and looked out there scopes. They see far far far worse things going on the snagging a walleye. Just about every were u go that has crime including fremont they say they dont have the money or man power to stop these crimes but they can watch us fish, all day. And im sorry i dont think 50 years ago they had to worry about x, crack and herion like they do now.


----------



## twelve-volt-man

just dont snag fish its not that hard....maybe a few get snagged but oh well realease them i dont care how far you drove to get there. theres enough walleye willing to bite that you dont need to snag them so if ya get busted tough luck, and if somebody calls the authorities on you, then you deserve it. ill be out tomorrow so any snaggers dont bother to show up or else.


----------



## ohiogsp

See what 50 years will do: 

Scenario: Jack pulls into school parking lot with rifle in gun rack. 

1957 - Vice Principal comes over, takes a look at Jack's rifle, goes to his car and gets his to show Jack. 

2007 - School goes into lockdown, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers. 

++++++++++++++++++++++ 

Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fist fight after school. 

1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up best friends. Nobody goes to jail, nobody arrested, nobody expelled. 

2007 - Police called, SWAT team arrives, arrests Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

Scenario: Jason won't be still in class, disrupts other students. 

1957 - Jason sent to office and given a good paddling by Principal. Sits still in class. 

2007 - Jason given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. School gets extra money from state because Jason has a disability. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

Scenario: Billy breaks a window in his father's car and his Dad gives him a whipping. 

1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman. 

2007 - Billy's Dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care and joins a gang. Billy's sister is told by state psychologist that she remembers being abused herself and their Dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has affair with psychologist. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

Scenario: Mark gets a headache and takes some headache medicine to school. 

1957 - Mark shares headache medicine with Principal out on the smoking dock. 

2007 - Police called, Mark expelled from school for drug violations. Car searched for drugs and weapons. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

Scenario: Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the 4th of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle, blows up a red ant bed 

1957 - Ants die. 

2007 - BATF, Homeland Security, FBI called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, FBI investigates parents, siblings removed from home, computers confiscated, Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again. 

+++++++++++++++++++++ 

Scenario: Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary, hugs him to comfort him. 

1957 - In a short time Johnny feels better and goes on playing. 

2007 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison


----------



## martino9

Hey GSP I guess you are right, those are clearly good representations as to how our society works today. We should go back 50 years, you are right. I have been missing the racist bigotry that seems to have toned down through the years not to mention women thinking they could be equal to us men, the nerve of those broads, back then they knew their roll right, heyaaaaa cowboy! Ignorance is bliss isn't it?


----------



## misfit

i'm at a loss as to what the last two posts have to do with snagging
please keep it on track.this is not the comedy corner.


----------



## Crappieking2001

The reasons some guys snag is because thats the only way they can catch the big:B , they get :S so much they get frustrated and instead of learning to catch them they snag-um, take a kid fishing an teach him how to snag fish is like teaching your kid to be a bad sport, and since when turning in poachers snitching,  so don't try and change a moron because morons don't change. just my 50 cents sorry if i offended any morons, but the truth is the truth.


----------



## swantucky

Wow!! I have to agree with misfit, this is not a social commentary, it is about the rules. If you don't like how the rules are, get in your time machine and go back to when the rules were more favorable to your line of thinking. Remeber drunken driving was also not a big deal at one time.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I almost fell into the "society as it is trap"!!!

The bottom line is the law is the law and if you want to live outside it that is fine, but expect the rest of us to turn you in. If I see you snagging I'm gonna call the man or call you out on it. If you don't like it stay out of the Maumee.


----------



## martino9

Apologies, I'll be in the maumee tomorrow not snaggin fish and keepin the phone handy for those that do


----------



## Big Joshy

my turn my turn!

Scenario: johnny goes down to the river to snag an eye,....

1957: oh wait the fish arent thick enough in here to snag because of all of the commercial fishing and poor management being practiced on lake erie. Greed and a take all you can attitude has ruined the fishing for sportsmen.

2007: He's slapped with a hefty fine, realizes that maybe he should just wait for all them fish to actually bite his hook. His fine helps finance, programs that eliminate commercial fishermen, produce inland angling opportunities such as saugeye, and teach youngsters fishing ethics.

Id rather fish in 2007 than 1957.


----------



## firelands

A long time ago I was up at the old Coho dam above Milan. There was some clown there snagging smallies. 

I couldn't figure out how to turn him in. I've always regretted that.

You can argue that it was none of my business. It was my business! The fish he took illegally meant there were less fish for me to catch legally!


----------



## MSmith2004

Agreed. If I see someone driving drunk on the road i'm not gonna "mind my own business." If I see someone steal from a store, i'm telling a clerk. If i see someone "steal" a fish, i'm telling the rangers. Now lets try to keep on topic people!


----------



## roger23

we were out in the lake over the week end snagged more eyes than I ever expected using blade baits.. with a limit of 4 fish I don't see why anyone would keep any snagged fish, I did net two for one a couple times when several would follow a hooked up.


----------



## Crappieking2001

This thread is about to get snagged . 
a lot more issues going on instead of the subject of snagging fish and keeping them, i try to enjoy reading this great web site, but sometimes the thinking of some people is just to much for me to handle, this site is suppose to be for sportsmen who love to fish and the preservation of the sport, and to learn how to catch more fish. I fish to forget about the imus's the sharptons and the crazyness of our world, every one want publicity, and like to stir up stuff, just like some one on this thread.
just like my fat Aunt, just love start crap. 

KEEPING SNAGGED FISH IS WRONG PERIOD.


----------



## misfit

i believe the thread has outlived it's usefulness,so it is now closed.


----------

